# Cannondale Caffeine F2 sorbe MTB Lefty L 10,5kg NEU 08



## HolstenGemeinde (26. Januar 2009)

Cannondale Caffeine F2 sorbe MTB Lefty L 10,5kg NEU 08


Cannondale Caffeine F2 sorbe MTB Lefty L 10,5kg NEU 08
Sie kaufen hier ein stylishes und TOP ausgestattetes Mountainbike
                   " Caffeine F2 " von Cannondale, Gr.L

Ich habe es vor 150 Strassen Km neu beim Händler gekauft.

Es ist immernoch als neu anzusehen, der NP lag bei 2299  !!!

ein wirklich Edles Teil!!!

Frame Caffeine F2
Fork Lefty Speed 110 DLR2
Rear Shock N/A
Rims Mavic Crossland Disc, 32 hole
Hubs Mavic Crossland Tubeless
Spokes DT Swiss Champion, 1.8mm
Tires Maxxis Ust 2,10
Pedals ohne
Crank FSA, 22/32/44
Chain Shimano HG-53
Rear Cogs SRAM PG-950, 11-34
Bottom Bracket          Shimano LX
Front Derailleur Shimano LX
Rear Derailleur Shimano XT
Shifters Shimano LX Rapidfire plus
Handlebars FSA XC-282 AOS, 25mm rise
Stem Cannondale XC3 Headshok, 31.8mm
Headset Cannondale Headshok Si
Brakeset Shimano LX 160mm rotors
Brakelevers Shimano LX
Saddle Fi'zi:k Nisene Sport
Seat Post Cannondale C3, 31.6 x 350mm
Size M
Extras Ergon Grips
Weight 10,5 kg

Sattelstützendurchmesser: 31,6mm
Umwerferschellendurchmesser: 34,9mm

Natürlich erhalten Sie die Rechnung mit der Lebenslagen Garantie auf den Rahmen...

Auf den Bilder ist das Bike noch mit Mavic 317 Felgen und Racing Ralph Bereifung. ZUr Zeit wird es umgebaut auf Mavic Crossland UST Felgen mit Maxxis 2,10 UST Bereifung. Das spart zum einen richtig Gewicht, verringert die Pannenanfähigkeit und erhöht dabei die Performance !!!

Angebote zum Kauf müssen nicht über Ebay laufen, ich nehme auch private Angebote entgegen. 
([email protected])


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (31. Januar 2009)

hier ein Bild mit den neuen Mavic Crossland Tubeless Felgen:







Das Gewicht sinkt deutlich, der Fahrspass steigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

